# Diesel Diesel Diesel...



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Tell your boyfriend Diesel's coming in and that he can stay in, too, if he wishes OR he can go out??? That's seriously what I would say.:gotme:


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

Get a crate and crate him whenever you can't keep a close look on him!.As for shedding,there's not much you can do!.vacuum regularly,put him on a good food and that will make the difference!.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

HA, HA, I was thinking you should find a new BF.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Golden Retriever are NOT meant to be outside dogs! Poor thing.

I agree with Emmysourgolden.....if your boyfriend doesn't like tell him HE can live outside.

If you brush him daily, and use Frontline or something he wont get any ticks/fleas. Get him chew toys. 

Everything he is comlplaining about CAN be fixed.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

He used to be inside... I dont know what the big deal is? I just miss him sooo much and this forum is making it worse. Ive started spending all of my time with him and he is progressing time 1000! soooo quickly too! But I asked him last night if I could just bring him in so we could show him D's new trick and he said...dont start...so I dont know... hes not a dog lover... Help me come up with some reasoning on why he shouldnt be outside alone!!!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

Yep, I like Emmys suggestion. Get a crate and lots of chew toys for Diesel, and get a 6 ft or longer leash and leash him to you until he is how trained. Leashed to you, you have eyes on him and can catch him and correct him before he potties or chews anything he shouldn't. Correction if you catch him pottying in the house is just, "No, outside go potty." Then have a party and praise and treat when he goes potty outside, NEVER punish them for accidents.

He really does need to be inside with you, you are his family, he will be safer, cleaner, healthier, and happier. Monthly flea treatment like Frontline Plus will keep the fleas off. Do you give Diesel monthly heartworm medication?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

New boyfriend isnt logical... I love my dog and wouldnt trade him for the world, but Keith bought him for me.... sooo .... He just doesnt want the smell or the responsibility! I doooooo I doooo hahah


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Yes, he does get monthly heartworm meds....


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Now here is my question to you. Did you and you bf get this dog together or did you have the dog first? 

I am sorry but I have a real problem with outside dogs, especially goldens. These dogs should not be left outside. They are NOT outside dogs. I know you are trying to do what you can, but I think this is a real problem. If you guys can't come to an agreement, maybe you should find an alternate scenario for your dog. I feel terrible that this dog cannot become part of your family. Of course it sheds, it is a golden and all dogs chew. I think your bf has just become so accostumed to your dog being outside that he likes it that way...


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

Keep the dog, ditch the BF. 

Well, honestly though...keeping him outside is not exactly fair to Diesel. Goldens really crave being with their people. If your boyfriend doesn't care for him so much maybe you can find another home for Diesel? Just a thought. What's happening now is not a fair situation for the dog at all. Sounds like you're in a tough spot.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Does no one have an outside golden... really though??? Im not disagreeing with anyone but he is not mistreated!! I dont agree that he should live somewhere else because he cant be inside  My aunt has 3 of the happiest most beautiful healthy GRS in the US... theyve never been inside... 
I DO WANT HIM IN... Im just not very witty... I give in a lot because Im not much of a disagree'er... I agree to disagree and thats all... but I want help with how to tell him I want him in


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I can tell you that I would never leave my boys outside. They are my children and I wouldn't leave a real child outside either. 

I can honestly say I don't know anyone golden or non that leave there dogs outside. Do you live in a cold climate, please tell me you don't leave your dog outside in the winter.


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> Does no one have an outside golden... really though??? Im not disagreeing with anyone but he is not mistreated!! I dont agree that he should live somewhere else because he cant be inside  My aunt has 3 of the happiest most beautiful healthy GRS in the US... theyve never been inside...
> I DO WANT HIM IN... Im just not very witty... I give in a lot because Im not much of a disagree'er... I agree to disagree and thats all... but I want help with how to tell him I want him in


I am going to be really straightforward here because there's no sense in beating around the bush. BUT...this is NOT an attack on you personally. It sounds to me like your dog is living a very limited and lonely life. To get walked once a week and be kept in an outdoor pen for a Golden Retriever is an awful situation for the dog. I am being honest here because your dog has no voice. What would your BF do if you came to him and said you thought what you were doing with the dog was totally unfair and that you are considering rehoming him. If your BF sees how sad you are and how much you are willing to sacrifice for the needs of the dog, maybe he will understand how serious you are and how wrong he is being.

There is no magic bullet for making your dog into a good dog who behaves - I can tell you this though - keeping him in the situation you are will only make his behaviors worse. I have place countless GR's who came from situations just like what you are describing. It's just not fair.

Good luck with this - I really hope Diesel's needs will be addressed in whatever you choose to do.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I am going to be really straightforward here because there's no sense in beating around the bush. BUT...this is NOT an attack on you personally. It sounds to me like your dog is living a very limited and lonely life. To get walked once a week and be kept in an outdoor pen for a Golden Retriever is an awful situation for the dog. I am being honest here because your dog has no voice. What would your BF do if you came to him and said you thought what you were doing with the dog was totally unfair and that you are considering rehoming him. If your BF sees how sad you are and how much you are willing to sacrifice for the needs of the dog, maybe he will understand how serious you are and how wrong he is being.
> 
> There is no magic bullet for making your dog into a good dog who behaves - I can tell you this though - keeping him in the situation you are will only make his behaviors worse. I have place countless GR's who came from situations just like what you are describing. It's just not fair.
> 
> Good luck with this - I really hope Diesel's needs will be addressed in whatever you choose to do.



I couldn't agree more, and I don't really know how to say what you did without coming off as nasty. I do not want to personally attack you either, but there are more issues here than just keeping him outside. I have no doubt that you love your dog, but if you love him you need to do what is best for him. You say you work 11 hours a day and your bf doesn't like dogs. What is the this dogs quality life of life really like? You say he isn't mistreated, but what is your definition of mistreated?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im posting because I want him in... I feel the same way. It is weird for my though because even the people I got Diesel from had 7 Goldens outside... its very usual in Indiana to see dogs outside. Diesel was and in and out dog until a couple months ago until Keith built a huge pen for him outside... still close to the house, but .... not in the house. Im going to put him in tonight regardless, and sunshine... thats exactly what Im going to say... if he doesnt care that im upset about it... then what do I have a bf for anyway, right? I love my dog more than anything... I have no childeren of my own (however we do have a 3 yr old that is his who is frequently there..) He is my child... I paid for him ... I found him... Im going to make sure hes with me...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Sunshine Goldens said:


> I am going to be really straightforward here because there's no sense in beating around the bush. BUT...this is NOT an attack on you personally. It sounds to me like your dog is living a very limited and lonely life. To get walked once a week and be kept in an outdoor pen for a Golden Retriever is an awful situation for the dog. I am being honest here because your dog has no voice. What would your BF do if you came to him and said you thought what you were doing with the dog was totally unfair and that you are considering rehoming him. If your BF sees how sad you are and how much you are willing to sacrifice for the needs of the dog, maybe he will understand how serious you are and how wrong he is being.
> 
> There is no magic bullet for making your dog into a good dog who behaves - I can tell you this though - keeping him in the situation you are will only make his behaviors worse. I have place countless GR's who came from situations just like what you are describing. It's just not fair.
> 
> Good luck with this - I really hope Diesel's needs will be addressed in whatever you choose to do.


So true. I had a long response typed out and then got the database error...urrgh.

Here's the thing...Some dogs can be outside dogs...Goldens can't. A Golden wants and needs to be with it's people. To have them outside away from you is cruel. Look how far you've come with Diesel. You were desperate for help with his jumping and hyperactivity. You've spent time with him and not only did he calm down and prove himself around your 3 year old son, Diesel learned a trick. He is begging for your attention and affection. He's pretty much saying to you...look what I did in one night with you....give me the chance to do more!! And he will!
You have got to do what's right for Diesel. Just from reading your posts I can tell you that that little man is sooooo smart and so ready to shower you with affection but he just needs to be allowed to. 
As far as your boyfriend getting upset about you letting him in. I would bet money that, even if Keith, won't admit it...in a short period of time, they will be buddies. And if not...too bad. He bought you Diesel... Would he buy you a diamond ring and not allow you to wear it? Not that-that would even compare as a diamond ring has no feelings. 
Diesel has shown you what kind of dog he is. Any of his behavoir problems in the past he has proven were not his fault. He will do anything for your affection. I would jump up and down too if I were only allowed to see you an hour or two a day. He was excited! 
Also, just realize, when you are having a bad day, and are laying on the couch bawling, no make-up, snot running down your nose and lookind like hell....Diesel is going to be the one sitting by you and loving you. Same with your son.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Oops, I thought you had a son..but still he proved himself around a 3 year old.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I mean literally I am crying right now...at work... 
I do want what is best...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

So this house you live in with your boyfriend....is it your house? or his house?


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> I mean literally I am crying right now...at work...
> I do want what is best...


No NO! Please understand that we are backing you!!!! You obviously love Diesel. We are just trying to help in beefing you up to relay your point to your boyfriend. And, we do feel badly for Diesel but it's obvious you do too and we all are with you on wanting to get that little guy in the house!!! 
Please don't feel like we're attacking you. Just be strong and do what you need to do to do what's best for you and Diesel!! 
And remember, if your boyfriend gets mad at you...you've got all of us here!!! :


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

You need to show your boyfriend this thread. Diesel needs to be inside with his family. Good luck.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

So another reason why he can't be left outside especially overnight is that I just checked the forcast for Indiana and it is going to be a low of 35 degrees at night this week. that is just way too cold.


----------



## Jellybean's mom (Jul 6, 2007)

Don't cry. I know it's upsetting, but in the long run, this info will only help you and Diesel. Definitely start with a crate. That way when Diesel is unsupervised in the house, he can be in a crate with chew toys and not destroy anything or hurt himself. When he's out with you attach his leash to your belt loop and he will be supervised and you can correct any unwanted behavior. Definitely increase the interactive play time and walks if you can. Daily brushing and a good food will minimize the shedding as much as possible. Maybe get a training book for beginners to help with other training needs.

These are all things that CAN be done and the reward will be unbelievable. Truly. Diesel will be a whole new dog if you faithfully put the time in to helping him. I recently started training my 9 month GR and the change is truly amazing. We are all much happier. Please feel free to PM me for tips or ideas.

Don't feel helpless, just take baby steps to give Diesel what he deserves.


----------



## geonova (Nov 1, 2006)

I may sound harsh, but it's people like this who make me mad...a Golden Retriever is not a type of dog that should be left outside. They are people dogs, they want nothing more than to be with its owner. I find it outright unfair and simply cruel to leave a Golden outside away from constant human contact. If you two aren't willing to care for your Golden properly, then for the love of god, give him or her to someone who will love & care for it properly!!!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Plus, we all know Diesel wants to be with you and it's unfair to Diesel to have him outside. But, it's gotta suck to look out your window and feel sad and guilty. It's hurting both of you. Just tell your boyfriend this. 

Another thing, what would happen if when you got home, you just brought him in. What would your boyfriend do? Like if you didn't say "do you care if I bring Diesel?" or "I'm going to bring Diesel in" what if you just brought him in...what would happen?


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

geonova said:


> I may sound harsh, but it's people like this who make me mad...a Golden Retriever is not a type of dog that should be left outside. They are people dogs, they want nothing more than to be with its owner. I find it outright unfair and simply cruel to leave a Golden outside away from constant human contact. If you two aren't willing to care for your Golden properly, then for the love of god, give him or her to someone who will love & care for it properly!!!



Well , it's quotes like this that make me mad.I am not a argumentative person but how exactly does saying this help that girl? It is one thing to state your reasons why they should be inside dogs but another all together to just be mean.I live in Indiana.I have 3 Goldens in my house and I agree that they should not be outside dogs.I had outside dogs growing up that were very happy( in tennessee) but they were not goldens.I think you guys should think of her feelings as well as the dogs.Give her all the reasoning you can and be supportive as she makes the right decision.She will.She loves her dog and I know that she will do what is best for him even if it pisses off the bf.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Im not really sure... He doesnt get home until late soooo.. but I want him in there to sleep...not just for a little while but for good... Geonova... I think youve missed the part where I WANT HIM INSIDE WITH ME!! Its not people like me who make you mad...Im trying to make a difference in this dogs life... Everyone has their own opinions but Im trying to do the right thing... I DONT WANT HIM OUT THERE EITHER... Im not disagreeing with the fact thats where he needs to be... Im AGREEING


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

PeanutsMom said:


> Well , it's quotes like this that make me mad.I am not a argumentative person but how exactly does saying this help that girl? It is one thing to state your reasons why they should be inside dogs but another all together to just be mean.I live in Indiana.I have 3 Goldens in my house and I agree that they should not be outside dogs.I had outside dogs growing up that were very happy( in tennessee) but they were not goldens.I think you guys should think of her feelings as well as the dogs.Give her all the reasoning you can and be supportive as she makes the right decision.She will.She loves her dog and I know that she will do what is best for him even if it pisses off the bf.


I agree with this and hope I'm not coming off as attacking.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

This whole thing just gets me upset. I feel bad for the dog! I have to admit, and I can't blame Genevoa for expressing her opinion because I felt the same way, she just had the balls to say it. I am sure many of us thought the same thing. 

I do agree with Peanuts Mom, I think that information should be helpful, but sometimes we just can't help ourselves.

I truly hope that Diesels owners will take this information and put it to good use. It doesn't matter what happened yesterday as long as they are willing to make today a better day.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

and one more thing. I think the reason why I really was that upset was the fact that she wanted to get another golden and was questioning breeding it. This stays in the back of my mind and to me is just not a good idea. But that is me.

I truly do wish you the best of luck and hope that you don't think I am a mean person after this. I know you love your dog and I know you will do what is best for him.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I truly hope that Diesels owners will take this information and put it to good use. It doesn't matter what happened yesterday as long as they are willing to make today a better day.


That sounded so inspirational....:

But i agree with everyone else. Hopefully this information will help you and your boyfriend come to a compromise. 

Do you guys share the house together? If it's *YOUR* house, then he shouldn't have any say on whether the dog stays inside or out.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

I hope this doesn't run her off the forum.If we do that then we won't be able to help if , God forbid , the pup gets sick or anything else.It is good for people to have a place like this they can get information and SUPPORT.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im not really sure... He doesnt get home until late soooo.. but I want him in there to sleep...not just for a little while but for good... Geonova... I think youve missed the part where I WANT HIM INSIDE WITH ME!! Its not people like me who make you mad...Im trying to make a difference in this dogs life... Everyone has their own opinions but Im trying to do the right thing... I DONT WANT HIM OUT THERE EITHER... Im not disagreeing with the fact thats where he needs to be... Im AGREEING


Jami (not sure if that's your name but I'm guessing.. I'm Sara, by the way) I don't want to overstep here but can I just ask about your boyfriend? You seem super nice and full of good intent, so I'm wondering how the relationship is with your boyfriend. Is this an issue of being afraid of your boyfriend? I'm wondering if you are just so nice that you just don't want to ruffle his feathers or if it's an issue that he gets really angry and you are frightened to bring Diesel in. The reason I ask is because if it were me and my husband didn't want Diesel in I would just say "bite me"  and voila, the dog would be in. Then again, I'm not that nice....lol . Plus, my hubby is pretty laid back, and he is a dog person so I have no issues. So, if you don't mind answering...seriously, I don't want to overstep, are you afraid to bring him in??


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

And once again this is why I started this thread, to hear everyones opinions. In turn, I want to take those opinons and let D's Dad hear them so he will allow him to be inside for good. I dont agree that Im an absolute terrible pet owner though. Since being in this forum everyone has given me a lot of advice that I have put in use and Diesel has came such a long way IN 3 DAYS!! I got up yesterday morning at 5:30 am and walked with him around the yard and played for an hour or so in that weather just so he would have someone...Drove 1/2 an hour home from work on my lunch...didnt eat mind you..to get him out again... and then went and got Joseph at 5:00 took off work early and worked with Diesel from 5:30 to 10:30 pm? I mean, Im doing way more than just watching him sit in a cage everyday... He will be inside tonight, I assure you... I just want to make sure that the battle is won before it is even started. Ya know?


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

As far as breeding... I wanted him to have a companion and not be alone... I wanted another dog... and eventually wouldve like to have bred...Not breed like tomorrow.. EVENTUALLY. Ive only been an owner for less than a year... Im still learning... I love my dog as much as the next person and want to see him progresssssss...


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> And once again this is why I started this thread, to hear everyones opinions. In turn, I want to take those opinons and let D's Dad hear them so he will allow him to be inside for good. I dont agree that Im an absolute terrible pet owner though. Since being in this forum everyone has given me a lot of advice that I have put in use and Diesel has came such a long way IN 3 DAYS!! I got up yesterday morning at 5:30 am and walked with him around the yard and played for an hour or so in that weather just so he would have someone...Drove 1/2 an hour home from work on my lunch...didnt eat mind you..to get him out again... and then went and got Joseph at 5:00 took off work early and worked with Diesel from 5:30 to 10:30 pm? I mean, Im doing way more than just watching him sit in a cage everyday... He will be inside tonight, I assure you... I just want to make sure that the battle is won before it is even started. Ya know?


You are NOT a terrible owner!

A terrible owner is someone who leaves their dog outside and doesn't care! You are different because you care about your dog and are trying to make his situation better.

*as i'm writing this, i'm reminded of Carebears...We care! We care!...okay yeah....*


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> *as i'm writing this, i'm reminded of Carebears...We care! We care!...okay yeah....*


Your too funny!


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Jami (is that your name?), I would like to see your boyfriend talk to us directly here on the forum. Can you tell him that this is VERY important to you, would he please join in the discussion FOR YOU, and then we'll work our magic as best we can.

I think that's your best shot right now. I understand how torn you must feel. Your boyfriend needs to understand that too -- I hope he does!!

Another option is to get a warm sleeping bag and sleep outside with Diesel. I bet one or two nights of that and your boyfriend will reconsider what it is he's asking you to do. Stage a strike, tell him you're not coming to bed until Diesel can come in the house. I bet he caves quickly LOL

:wavey:


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

My boyfriend doesnt like dogs...he likes cats... but not dogs... 
He likes Diesel, but he had potty training issues so that when he finally went outside. He went through the trouble of spending 3 or so days building him a big cage for him to be in when we arent home, and at the time (unknowingly) I thought that was best. Now, Im seeing a change in his behavior from being outside, and I want him in. Keith disagrees. I moved in with him, but lets not get it twisted I pay the bills too. Im a little afraid to battle him, yes. I moved 2 hours away from home to move in with him, and have no one around ... thats why I got Diesel. For a companion...


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I have a feeling you are going to have a hard time with him. So officially it is his place even though you help pay the bills. But...he did buy you the dog even though he doesn't like dogs. I am just not sure what is going to happen. Sounds like you are in a very tough spot.


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> My boyfriend doesnt like dogs...he likes cats... but not dogs...
> He likes Diesel, but he had potty training issues so that when he finally went outside. He went through the trouble of spending 3 or so days building him a big cage for him to be in when we arent home, and at the time (unknowingly) I thought that was best. Now, Im seeing a change in his behavior from being outside, and I want him in. Keith disagrees. I moved in with him, but lets not get it twisted I pay the bills too. Im a little afraid to battle him, yes. I moved 2 hours away from home to move in with him, and have no one around ... thats why I got Diesel. For a companion...


Afraid because he might break up with you over this or afraid like he may end up hurting your or Diesel??


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

I ask because I don't want either of you to end up getting hurt because of this.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> I ask because I don't want either of you to end up getting hurt because of this.


He wouldnt hurt either of us... by any means...
Officially his name is on the house, yes...
My name is Jami, 22, new pet owner...not good at it yet
Id do anything for my dog, if it means I have to fight about it
He is all I have... PERIOD...
Im just going to leash him to me at all time (with yard exceptions..)
and tell Keith its whats right...rights right, wrongs wrong


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Here are some arguements that you can give your boyfriend.
1. He wont have fleas. I will put him on Frontline and keep the yard pest free.
2. brush him all the time and it will get rid of loose fur and Diesel will love you even more for it. That way you wont have as much hair in the house. Then just vacuum the hair on the floor.
3. Working with him, like he was a puppy, so he wont potty on the floor. Keeping him on the leash is a good idea so you can watch him if he has to go take him outside.
4. Walking him, playing with him will help keep him from being so wild in the house. Good chew toys will help to keep him from chewing other things.
5. Working with him on his manners. Will make him a better pup and more people will like him. (not jumping, pushing on people)

I can tell you really love this dog and want to do the best for him. If you didnt you wouldnt be here taking some abuse. 
Your boyfriend needs to understand that no dog deserves to be put outside and just played with when he feels like. If he loves you, he will take into account your feelings on this and want to work with you. If you can do some of this together it will help all three of you bond better together and could even bring the two of you closer. Diesel is starved for attention and is acting out to get the attention, so working with him will help to stop it.
Dont beat yourself up. You want to do the right thing. I would do baby steps with the boyfriend on bringing Diesel inside so when the time comes he will be better behaved and your boyfriend might be more receptive of it. But make the babysteps alittle everyday so Diesel wil be inside for the cold weather. 
AND GET HIM A CRATE FOR THE TIMES YOU HAVE TO BE GONE AND LET HIM CHEW ON THE CHEWTOYS IN THERE WITHOUT DAMAGING ANYTHING IN THE HOUSE!!!!
Good luck and we are here for you to offer advice and just ignore the people being mean to you. We want to help you and Diesel.


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Here are some arguements that you can give your boyfriend.
> 1. He wont have fleas. I will put him on Frontline and keep the yard pest free.
> 2. brush him all the time and it will get rid of loose fur and Diesel will love you even more for it. That way you wont have as much hair in the house. Then just vacuum the hair on the floor.
> 3. Working with him, like he was a puppy, so he wont potty on the floor. Keeping him on the leash is a good idea so you can watch him if he has to go take him outside.
> ...


GREAT Advice!


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Here are some arguements that you can give your boyfriend.
> 1. He wont have fleas. I will put him on Frontline and keep the yard pest free.
> 2. brush him all the time and it will get rid of loose fur and Diesel will love you even more for it. That way you wont have as much hair in the house. Then just vacuum the hair on the floor.
> 3. Working with him, like he was a puppy, so he wont potty on the floor. Keeping him on the leash is a good idea so you can watch him if he has to go take him outside.
> ...


 
Good plan!!! 

Jami, keep us posted on how it goes. I am proud of you!!!!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Rosco's Mom said:


> GREAT Advice!


And thanks...its hard for some people to be understanding because all of you have such a love for animals...

No offense, but no one who didnt would take the time to register to be on a GR Forum and get on religously everyday! Since I started 3 days ago Ive posted a good 50 times... Believe me, I want whats best... Im not just wearing my fingers out for the heck of it, ya know?

Like I said in previous posts, Everyone in here either shows dogs, or are like #1 pet owner in the world. Its hard to compete... which is what 1/2 of the people in here try to do. Im not saying Im a better owner than anyone, Im just saying I want help working toward that goal. 

Believe when I say, Diesel will be inside before winter. He progressed just soooo much yesterday, I dont see any reason why I should have too many issues keeping him in. But HE IS DEF. getting a good bath tonight! (Probably shouldnt do that outside, should I?) <<<for all of you offended, that was a joke... Hes always gotten baths in the bathtub. I guess I had to throw an once of humor in there (not sure it was a good idea, but we will see)... 

And no one will run me off, Im a very nice easy going person whos taking some blows in my life. No one really knows me all that well, it takes time to trust that someone will do the right thing.


----------



## DanielleH (Nov 4, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> New boyfriend isnt logical... I love my dog and wouldnt trade him for the world, but Keith bought him for me.... sooo .... He just doesnt want the smell or the responsibility! I doooooo I doooo hahah


tell your BF to man up!  Its a dog, a family companion, who is not happy living outside away from his family. Like some one else had said all the things he's complaining about can be fixed easily.

I didn't read the whole thread before posting but Beaushel has made an excellent list for ya


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

And after the bath take a picture of this guy! I want see this man.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

I sure hope so, and Im def. going to work on it. Promise


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> The reason I ask is because if it were me and my husband didn't want Diesel in I would just say "bite me"  and voila, the dog would be in.


LOL!Reading through this thread this is exactly what I was thinking would happen in my house if the situation were between *me* and *my* hubby! Then I saw your post. Great minds think alike!


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Emmysourgolden said:


> And after the bath take a picture of this guy! I want see this man.


Im going home for lunch again...Ill get a before and after haha..

I conditioned and brushed him last night. We use a spray conditioner that I got from his groomer. Usually a once a week thing. He doesnt get ratty or anything, but he loves rolling in dirt...


----------



## Luvinmygoldens (Jul 16, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> He doesnt get ratty or anything, but he loves rolling in dirt...


 
Dirt? Believe me, if given the chance, he'd roll in alot worse than dirt! Seriously though, I'm so glad you're willing to take a stand for this little pup. I really hope your BF comes around and lets your doggie join the family inside.:crossfing


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

Luvinmygoldens said:


> LOL!Reading through this thread this is exactly what I was thinking would happen in my house if the situation were between *me* and *my* hubby! Then I saw your post. Great minds think alike!


Our poor hubbys!! LOL


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

lovealways_jami said:


> Like I said in previous posts, Everyone in here either shows dogs, or are like #1 pet owner in the world. Its hard to compete... which is what 1/2 of the people in here try to do. Im not saying Im a better owner than anyone, Im just saying I want help working toward that goal.
> 
> 
> 
> And no one will run me off, Im a very nice easy going person whos taking some blows in my life. No one really knows me all that well, it takes time to trust that someone will do the right thing.


Jami, I'm glad that you aren't going to be run off by this. I think that we (me included) can sometimes forget how overwhelming it is to be a new member here, and a new pet owner. It sounds to me like everyone wants what is best for Diesel (including you). As golden owners/lovers we all want what is best and can at times forget what it is like to be on your side of the CPU screen. 

I'm anxious to hear how things go with the BF. Keep us updated...


----------



## Emmysourgolden (Oct 10, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> Im going home for lunch again...Ill get a before and after haha..
> 
> I conditioned and brushed him last night. We use a spray conditioner that I got from his groomer. Usually a once a week thing. He doesnt get ratty or anything, but he loves rolling in dirt...


Yeah!! Can't wait to see him.


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

I look forward to seeing a picture of him after his bath. He is going to be such a happy boy! I am glad that you found this forum in search of some help and I hope that your days in the future with Diesel are going to be the best days.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Bailey & Bentley said:


> I look forward to seeing a picture of him after his bath. He is going to be such a happy boy! I am glad that you found this forum in search of some help and I hope that your days in the future with Diesel are going to be the best days.


Thanks... I will def. Keep yall updated


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

NO DOG should live outside. Sighthounds are among the most independent of all breeds are probably worse to leave outside than Goldens are.

Dogs belong with the family, INDOORS, in my personal opinion.

I think it is clear this person knows that and WANTS her dog indoors. Attacking her does no good


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

*He Said Yess!!!!*

:crossfingGUESS WHAT?
Talked to Keith, he said he can come in!!!! Yea!!!! 
He didnt even argue with me... I hope this lasts!!


----------



## Carsonsdaddy (Nov 1, 2006)

Woo Hoo!!! Great News!!!! arty:


----------



## Bailey & Bentley (Feb 25, 2007)

lovealways_jami said:


> :crossfingGUESS WHAT?
> Talked to Keith, he said he can come in!!!! Yea!!!!
> He didnt even argue with me... I hope this lasts!!


That is great news. I hope he learn to see that your dog will make a great house dog!


----------



## Rosco's Mom (May 1, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> NO DOG should live outside. Sighthounds are among the most independent of all breeds are probably worse to leave outside than Goldens are.
> 
> Dogs belong with the family, INDOORS, in my personal opinion.
> 
> I think it is clear this person knows that and WANTS her dog indoors. Attacking her does no good


 
I didn't see/read where anyone was outright "attacking" her. 

***Not trying to start anything.....just replying to your comment.


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Yes Rosco , there was a moment earlier where nothing productive was stated only mean comment.It's passed now and everything is fine.


----------



## lovealways_jami (Apr 17, 2007)

Ya, I excited a couple of people, but no big deal. Im a big gurl ; )


----------



## Sunshine Goldens (Oct 31, 2005)

lovealways_jami said:


> He wouldnt hurt either of us... by any means...
> Officially his name is on the house, yes...
> My name is Jami, 22, new pet owner...not good at it yet
> Id do anything for my dog, if it means I have to fight about it
> ...


GOOD FOR YOU!!!!!!! I give you MAJOR credit for coming on to this forum sharing information that could potentially get you bashed; seeking answers to a tough question and then taking the responses with *class*...even when they may not be the easiest to hear. Believe me, we ALL want what is best for the dogs - and anything we say comes from a good place...even when it may sound a bit harsh.

Welcome Jami! You come on here whenever you need some support! One thing a forum like this can do is give you an objective opinion always focused on the needs of dogs. I'm glad you came here!


----------

